# Missing Pow’s Remains Returned To His Widow 63 Years After His Death



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 24, 2020)

*Missing POW’s Remains Returned to His Widow 63 Years After His Death*
POSTED 2:20 PM, DECEMBER 20, 2013, BY LOS ANGELES TIMES

FACEBOOK
TWITTER
LINKEDIN
PINTEREST1
EMAIL
This is an archived article and the information in the article may be outdated. Please look at the time stamp on the story to see when it was last updated.


Army Sgt. 1st Class Joseph Gantt told his wife to remarry if he didn’t come back from the war. She told him no. He had a hard enough time getting her to say yes. He was it.





Clara Gantt, the 94-year-old widow of U.S. Army Sgt. Joseph Gantt, weeps in front of her husband’s casket at Los Angeles International Airport. (Credit: LA Times)

For 63 years, the World War II and Korean War veteran was missing in action and presumed dead, but Clara Gantt, 94, held out hope and never remarried.

On a cold, dark Friday morning on the Los Angeles International Airport tarmac, the widow stood from her wheelchair and cried as her husband’s flag-draped casket arrived home.

“I am very, very proud of him. He was a wonderful husband, an understanding man,” she told TV reporters at the airport. “I always did love my husband, we was two of one kind, we loved each other. And that made our marriage complete.”


----------



## Transformer (Jan 25, 2020)

Wow.  They were in love.


----------



## tolly (Jan 25, 2020)

I would have enjoyed reading that she lived a full happy life with another marriage etc...


----------



## Laela (Jan 26, 2020)

This story is really Hope Springs External... who knows, that's  likely  what kept her living  to such a great age..

From the dates, looks like they were married only about 2 years..I'd love to see her story in film.


----------

